# Crypts died overnight!



## Kay_333 (Jan 26, 2016)

My crypts literally wilted overnight! What am I doing wrong? I haven't changed my light schedule or water change schedule. The only change was removing my floating plant (duckweed if I remember right) because there were aphid like bugs on them. 

What's the problem?? How do I fix it??

I've turned the lights off for now in case high light was the problem. I had just noticed new growth on them too!






























P.S. My Anubias and Java Fern seem fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

They got shocked by the added light and the plant is regrouping. You will see new leaves soon. Annoying they do this but normal.


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 25, 2015)

Crypts can be touchy about any environmental changes, temperature, light, ferts, a butterfly sneezing on the opposite side of the globe... They'll melt and then grow back as long as the tank parameters remain stable. Just make sure the crown remains planted slightly above the gravel, and you should see new leaves in a couple days.


----------



## harrynolan27 (Dec 31, 2015)

Did you do a water change yesterday? I ask this because once when I did a quick water change and added water that was a bit colder than the tank water I got overnight melt. Fish and all other plants were fine but the crypts melted, and fast. Maybe there was some kind of change in your water supply? I'm no expert l, I'm just sharing my experience with sudden random melt of my crypts and what I believe to be the cause.


----------



## Kay_333 (Jan 26, 2016)

harrynolan27 said:


> Did you do a water change yesterday? .



No, I usually change this tank on Mondays. I've got a cold so I went to bed early last night and spent most of the day in bed. It was quite a shock to go into the kitchen and see my crypts looking all melted! 

The only change that I can think of is the change in light level.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

My observation has been that a melt can take place several days after the change that caused it. Hope that helps.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kay_333 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks! I'll keep an eye on them and hope they bounce back. The roots still look good so fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

You sure you didn't swear loudly or tell an off-color joke within earshot of them?

Yeah, they're pretty picky. I had almost an entire crypt tank melt after a water change, probably because the water was too warm (I overcompensated). My guess is the lighting change. Just give them some time, and try to return to a normal lighting schedule gradually. Keeping them off completely isn't going to help the plants to recover.

It's possible you'll have algae issues because of the extra light. Something else to keep an eye on.


----------

